# culturing crickets



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Is there any reason why crickets couldn't be cultured in a container outside or in the garage? After all they live outside.... I would like to try my hand at culturing them, but just cannot convince myself to keep them in the house.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The temps might be a bit too high during the warmer spells for their liking. But if you have them adequately ventilated and in shade it probably should not be a problem.

You are a brave soul for wanting to take on cricket culturing. I know that there are some who claim that cricket cultures don't have to smell but I have yet to see (or smell for that matter) any that don't have a very distinct and not particularly pleasant odor. As for cricket excrement, well let's just say they can produce quite a bit over time.

Bill


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Hence why I wanted to do it outside, lol. My son wants a lizard and we've been seriously considering a beardie, but they eat A LOT of crickets.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

For beardies, silkworms are more nutrious and easier to keep. Breeding them can be time consuming, but is possible. With more and more people breeding them, they are getting cheaper and cheaper.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

I've looked into doing silkies, but they only eat silkie food or mulberry leaves. The silkie food isn't cheap.  Too bad we don't have any mulberry bushes or trees in our yard, lol.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

They only eat the leaves of the white mulberry tree. I'm sure someone around you is growing one. If not, plant your own.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

Hmmm, my partner was talking about wanting to add another tree.... I wonder how they would do here in Texas


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Here a few places I have found:

http://www.wormman.com/pd_mulberry.cfm

http://www.forestfarm.com/search/closeu ... ID=moal069

I have seeds and will be planting a few at our new house. So, in 10-15 years I should have a steady supply of leaves (at least May-oct).


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2005)

LOL, I'm guessing I should start with an actual tree if I go into this adventure


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

I am in the process of culturing crickets.

My egg basins have thousands of white eggs packed in, but it is difficult to try and keep the temperature even on a heat pad. I have done experimentation, and there is a chance that I could of cooked the eggs because the heat pad was turned too high for a few hours! :shock: 

I am keeping my fingers crossed. The oldest egg holder is about 8 days old. But I have kept it less than 80 degrees, so it might take longer.

The hardest part is keeping the thing warm enough, but not let it dry out, but NOT let condensation get on the sides!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

I tell you what, I live in Houston so keeping anything warm is NOT a problem. It's already gone up into the 90s and it's only getting warmer. I was more worried about them "cooking" than freezing.


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

I now keep my crickets outside and they do fine. The garage would probably be good too though. I would not keep them in the house! My husband and I went out of town for a week and the girl that fed all of my frogs left the bin open!! Which I had days earlier added tons of crickets to. Ten minutes and about one hundred crickets later she remembered the top. My point is... accidents happen...and spending two days hunting crickets is not fun :evil: ! Unfortunately the one enjoying the heat from the back of my fridge seem to think they are at a resort or something and spend all day and night chirping away! At least I know they have a short lifespan...

They are really easy to keep and if you clean the bins out every week and replace the cardboard with new paper towel rolls/egg flats it helps with the smell. Also changing the veggies and fruits every 3 days or so helps. I give mine slices of potato,sweet potato,squash,zuchini and apple. Then I add a few leaves of kale which they LOVE. I also don't use substrate anymore because it was getting moldy and adding smell. Then change them to a fresh bin every month or so so you can wash the dirty one

When you have a need for different sized crickets it is just easier to raise them. Good luck

eve s.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

With the problem of crickets getting to hot-then how bad is it for them to get too cold? I remember incubating some eggs on a heatpad and it took about 10days or so to hatch.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Well, its been well over ten days, most likely around 15 days and nothing has hatched. In fact, some of the eggs have turned brown. :x :? 

I accidently let the heat pad on medium, and I think it got too warm. Then, I turned it down. I have changed the position at least three times, and out of the four batches, nothing is hatching.

Is rapid temps or too high for the eggs bad? Has anybody taken a temp sample of their eggs?

I have two more batches in my room on top my treefrog tank where it stays at least 75 degrees. I don't want to screw up! My crickets are nearing the end of their life, and that would mean I'd have to order more.


----------



## Keroppi (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't have any experience with the eggs getting too hot but I can tell you that when I first put my crickets outside it was alot colder than in the house and until it warmed up I had no eggs hatch. The weather has been really freaky where I live (it is usually in the 80s already). I would imagine that too hot would have the same effect. They will probably be fine under your lights. I set my bins on top of my radiators (my house is ancient) and they heated up quite a bit and they did fine so maybe you will still have some hatch after all.

I am curious ...what have you guys been using as a nesting box? I have been using sterilite shoe boxes in my bins but they take up so much room. I was thinking of going to margarine tubs or something close to that size. Also, what do you guys feed your crickets for protein? I have been usiing a commercial cricket food but was thinking of trying cat food with powdered milk. Any suggestions? Sorry to hijack...hope you don't mind!

Thanks 
eve s.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

i use a large rubbermaid container with a screened hole cut out where I put a reptile basking lamp. I line the cage with straw/ hay so the crickets have more places to hide and room, plus some cardboard, newspaper.

I feed my crickets mostly veggies for water, and either oatmeal or moistened dog food. I moisten the dog food for them to eat it easier, and then discard it within a day or so to prevent spoiling. I can tell when its beginning to spoil when they don't eat any of it.

I just keep having problems with eggs. I have raised cricket eggs once, and I kept them at normal room temps I think. But the pinheads all died from condensation.


----------

